
Google plans to drop Chrome support for tracking cookies by 2022 - hanniabu
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/google-plans-to-drop-chrome-support-for-tracking-cookies-by-2022/
======
mancerayder
That's polite of them. Geez. The development cycle is that slow, or perhaps
there's another reason for this long delay?

------
dude3
But you’re still logged into the browser with one’s Google account. They get
the cross site tracking benefit but competitors don’t? Not to mention limited
by a vendor sandbox. Not saying I’m into tracking.

